# the fragrance review board???



## JessicaB903 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is in the right place so feel free to move it if it's not!

I wanted to sign up for the fragrance review board but it wont let you use yahoo emails, I don't even remember the email I got from my ISP because I've never used it. My company is always having problems so I've been better off using yahoo mail. Anyone know how I can get on that site without it?


----------



## TessC (Jan 24, 2010)

I had to call my ISP to get the master email addy for my account, hadn't used it in the 5+ years we've had their service. It took a few minutes on the phone to get it worked out, but afaik it's the only way to register on the SRB.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2010)

I do not know the answer to your question, but dang, that is a pretty little girl in your avatar!


----------



## JessicaB903 (Jan 24, 2010)

Aww thanks, that's my oldest daughter, I have 2 more kids as well a 3 yr old boy and a 7 month old girl! We took that picture at Christmas when we were playing with some make up my little sister got!


----------



## carebear (Jan 24, 2010)

JessicaB903 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this is in the right place so feel free to move it if it's not!
> 
> I wanted to sign up for the fragrance review board but it wont let you use yahoo emails, I don't even remember the email I got from my ISP because I've never used it. My company is always having problems so I've been better off using yahoo mail. Anyone know how I can get on that site without it?


You cannot.  She put that rule into place (no free email accounts) after many frustrating and time consuming battles with spam.  She makes no exceptions.

If you want to use your work email to sign on, I can tell you that in the 4 years I've belonged I got no more than two emails from her site.  One was the confirmation "click here to activate your account" and the other a few years later was the new web addy since she had to move it.  So maybe you can get away with using your work email.


----------



## Overthemoon (Jan 24, 2010)

I feel your pain. Internet is part of my rent so I do not have an isp addy. And my work email is not accepted either. Which kind of sucks since I work for the isp company, but whatever. Everyone here is really helpful when it comes to reviews so I hope it's good enough.


----------



## JessicaB903 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok, well I will just have to wait then I'm about to switch companies sometime next month so I will wait and then join when I get the new company. This one sucks it messes up too much! And too expensive!!!


----------

